# Devils Backbone Hunting Club/Meriweather,GA



## field (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking for info, thinking about joining, want to hear pros vs cons? Pm me if you want to keep it private!


----------



## alanramc (Apr 11, 2007)

great club.. all pros. you always have a change at a big one.jim and george are great to work with.the bucks get better each year.   a 9 year member . alan


----------



## tumbleweed (Apr 29, 2007)

They are full for the year.  So I have heard!


----------

